# Anyone tried platelet rich plasma therapy??



## Speed (Dec 22, 2018)

long story short been dealing with knee issue very long time...MRI shows everything to be healthy....but intense soreness over the patellar tendon...tendonitis that doesn't seem to be resolving with regular PT, icing etc. Doc is recommending PRP...anyone used it that can share their story?


----------



## espola (Dec 22, 2018)

Speed said:


> long story short been dealing with knee issue very long time...MRI shows everything to be healthy....but intense soreness over the patellar tendon...tendonitis that doesn't seem to be resolving with regular PT, icing etc. Doc is recommending PRP...anyone used it that can share their story?


Every web source I could find that had a positive opinion of PRP therapy was also selling it.  Coincidence, right?

From wikipedia --

PRP has been investigated and used for chronic tendinitis,[1] osteoarthritis,[2] in oral surgery,[3] and in plastic surgery.[4]

A 2015 meta-analysis on PRP for osteoarthritis (OA) of the knee and found that nine were worth considering and concluded that with respect to short term outcomes, PRP was no better than placebo.[5]

A 2009 review found few randomized controlled trials that adequately evaluated the safety and efficacy of PRP treatments and concluded that PRP was "a promising, but not proven, treatment option for joint, tendon, ligament, and muscle injuries".[6]

A 2010 Cochrane analysis on PRP use in sinus lifts during dental implant placement found no evidence that PRP offered any benefit.[3]

A 2013 review stated more evidence was needed to determine PRP's effectiveness for hair regrowth.[7]

A 2014 Cochrane review of PRP use in musculoskeletal injuries found very weak evidence for a decrease in pain in the short term, and no difference in function in the short, medium or long term. There was weak evidence that suggested that harm occurred at comparable, low rates in treated and untreated people.[8]Similarly, another 2017 review for treating pain on skin graft donor sites found the evidence for benefit was poor.[9]

It has not been shown to be useful for bone healing.[10] A 2016 review of PRP use to augment bone graft found only one study reporting a difference in bone augmentation, while four studies found no difference.[11]

Since 2004, proponents of PRP therapy have argued that negative clinical results are associated with poor-quality PRP produced by inadequate single spin devices. The fact that most gathering devices capture a percentage of a given thrombocyte count could bias results, because of inter-individual variability in the platelet concentration of human plasma and more would not necessarily be better.[12]

PRP is also being injected into the vagina, in a procedure called "O-shot" or "orgasm shot" with claims that this will improve orgasms.[13] There is no evidence, however, to support these claims.[13]​


----------



## Zdrone (Dec 22, 2018)

My mom (70s) had it done 3 or 4 times.  Not cheap but she said it really helped.

My dad (late 70s) said he had it done once and it didnt help.  

As I understand it, you are supposed to have it injected a few times and wait for it to take effect.

Ill hit them up about it again over Christmas.


----------



## jpeter (Dec 22, 2018)

Right knee MCL treatment, worked for me shorter term but insurance don't cover so cost around $700 per injection and needed mutiples.    Not a one time fix for me so your results may vary.


----------



## Speed (Dec 22, 2018)

jpeter said:


> Right knee MCL treatment, worked for me shorter term but insurance don't cover so cost around $700 per injection and needed mutiples.    Not a one time fix for me so your results may vary.


Thanks for the information. Interestingly, this was suggested for my 15 yo. daughter by Kaiser who WILL cover it. So far not reading any downside to it. Hers is for tendonitis


----------



## Speed (Dec 22, 2018)

Zdrone said:


> My mom (70s) had it done 3 or 4 times.  Not cheap but she said it really helped.
> 
> My dad (late 70s) said he had it done once and it didnt help.
> 
> ...


Thank you, would appreciated it. He suggested for my daughter it might take a few treatments but is wanting to try it because she can't get resolution with typical therapies. And insurance will cover it


----------



## Speed (Dec 22, 2018)

espola said:


> Every web source I could find that had a positive opinion of PRP therapy was also selling it.  Coincidence, right?
> 
> From wikipedia --
> 
> ...


thanks that is interesting. our insurance will cover it so I guess for us the only downside is not being able to play. The upside is potential resolution of a long term issue if lucky


----------



## Kicker4Life (Dec 22, 2018)

Speed said:


> Thanks for the information. Interestingly, this was suggested for my 15 yo. daughter by Kaiser who WILL cover it. So far not reading any downside to it. Hers is for tendonitis


There is no downside. I had 3 tratements after my last surgery and it helped a lot.


----------



## Speed (Dec 22, 2018)

That’s good to know. How far apart (weeks etc) were the injections? How did it limit your activity?


----------



## Woodwork (Dec 22, 2018)

espola said:


> Every web source I could find that had a positive opinion of PRP therapy was also selling it.  Coincidence, right?
> 
> From wikipedia --....


Great point.  You may want to try placebos before moving on to more expensive treatments.  They really work!


----------



## espola (Dec 22, 2018)

Woodwork said:


> Great point.  You may want to try placebos before moving on to more expensive treatments.  They really work!


You missed the obvious parallel with youth soccer.  All a club has to do is claim that they are giving their players excellent training, and they play better.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Dec 23, 2018)

Speed said:


> That’s good to know. How far apart (weeks etc) were the injections? How did it limit your activity?


About 6 weeks.  Took 2 weeks off PT after each injection. Limited to walking around.


----------



## Wasabi (Dec 23, 2018)

So the recommendation is the RICE method and it’s not working. Can I recommend  checking out cryotherapy. It’s fairly new in US and been in Germany for over 10 years with proven results. Kobe Bryant flew regularly to Germany because FDA hadn’t approved it here in US during his playing days. 

You go into three chambers. First chamber is - cold, second chamber is Holy sh*t cold and 3rd chamber is -166 degrees Fahrenheit. Not a misprint. 

Any inflammation in body will be eliminated. The only 3 chamber place in US is in Yorba Linda at Cal Rehab (Theryx). It’s $30.00 the first time you do it. Only 3 minutes but any more than that and frostbite would set in. 

I’ve done it and you feel awesome afterwards. Check it out.

https://www.therxperformance.com/


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Dec 27, 2018)

Speed said:


> long story short been dealing with knee issue very long time...MRI shows everything to be healthy....but intense soreness over the patellar tendon...tendonitis that doesn't seem to be resolving with regular PT, icing etc. Doc is recommending PRP...anyone used it that can share their story?


I’d try a really good Active Release Therapist before any type of injection - especially if MRI shows healthy tissue. Doctors also like to do cortisone - like using a sledge hammer on a tac. It will do the job, but not without surrounding damage. I’ve had pronator teres syndrome and wrist overuse issues that were all diagnosed as three different things each - weren’t the problem. Active release Dr(chirp, that they were all quacks) who works on Mighty Ducks figured out I loved to squeeze barbells to the point I had nerve entrapment. Point is find folks who deal with these things everyday and not just about booking you for shots or worse...surgery.


----------



## ChrisD (Dec 28, 2018)

if your in the Orange County area, the only place to help you out IMO is Doctor Kessler, he has a facility off the 55 and dyer and handles a lot of the top athletes out here , he's done wonders for me and my son.  I have his number on speed dial, 

https://www.yelp.com/biz/kessler-family-wellness-tustin

Not a traditional chiropractor, he's involved in all sports medicine, so there's Chirotheraphy, Tecar , and a lot of other amazing devices there.

He is the go to for the UFC , he handles a lot the local hockey guys and most importantly he's honest and takes very good care of everyone that comes thru that door.

Ultimately he(Kessler) can help you with PRP if need be too, but like someone else mention, Id get his opinion and see if treatment of some sort can help you out before you go all "Joe Rogan" on the knee.


----------



## espola (Dec 28, 2018)

ChrisD said:


> if your in the Orange County area, the only place to help you out IMO is Doctor Kessler, he has a facility off the 55 and dyer and handles a lot of the top athletes out here , he's done wonders for me and my son.  I have his number on speed dial,
> 
> https://www.yelp.com/biz/kessler-family-wellness-tustin
> 
> ...


Chiropractor?


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Dec 28, 2018)

Info for my previous post:

If insurance pays I’d see what Dr Ron will take in insurance plans:

Dr Ron Higuera DC
1748 West Katella
Suite 107
Orange, CA 92867
Approximately 6 miles
714-639-2499
714-639-3822 Fax

If paying out of pocket, I’d txt the person who has worked on me for about 13 years and works with same clients:

Jose Gonzalez - (714) 679-2684

These guys are straight shooters. No BS. No upselling. If you don’t get better they won’t try to squeeze more money from you and will advice you on alternatives- good about telling you what not to do. Sometimes we just need NO in our lives


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Dec 28, 2018)

espola said:


> Chiropractor?


when I get injured I call my chiro and soft tissue guy first. They deal with pro athletes daily. They will advice me to go see a MD if needed - usually just to go get an X-ray and/or MRI so they can look at it. They’ve diagnosed stuff multiple doctors have looked at. My arm was pretty bad, couldn’t lift a pan and they scheduled to cut my wrist to “relieve” tension. Lucky I researched and found this guy who doesn’t advertise- someone on a bodybuilding site pointed me to find an ART specialist. Dr Ron listened for about 5mins and figured out I was just a big dumb brute squeezing barbells too hard. Saw it daily with the pro bodybuilders he treated. I couldn’t afford Dr Ron at time due to me being a brokish student. He gave me the number to the person who works on him - Jose Gonzalez. They treated my pronator issues in 8 visits. They relieved more pain and returned more ROM in one week than PTs/MDs did in 7 years.

Call people the forum are recommended. Even just for mor info. Can never get enough opinions from people who deal with these things daily


----------



## espola (Dec 28, 2018)

Not_that_Serious said:


> Info for my previous post:
> 
> If insurance pays I’d see what Dr Ron will take in insurance plans:
> 
> ...





Not_that_Serious said:


> when I get injured I call my chiro and soft tissue guy first. They deal with pro athletes daily. They will advice me to go see a MD if needed - usually just to go get an X-ray and/or MRI so they can look at it. They’ve diagnosed stuff multiple doctors have looked at. My arm was pretty bad, couldn’t lift a pan and they scheduled to cut my wrist to “relieve” tension. Lucky I researched and found this guy who doesn’t advertise- someone on a bodybuilding site pointed me to find an ART specialist. Dr Ron listened for about 5mins and figured out I was just a big dumb brute squeezing barbells too hard. Saw it daily with the pro bodybuilders he treated. I couldn’t afford Dr Ron at time due to me being a brokish student. He gave me the number to the person who works on him - Jose Gonzalez. They treated my pronator issues in 8 visits. They relieved more pain and returned more ROM in one week than PTs/MDs did in 7 years.
> 
> Call people the forum are recommended. Even just for mor info. Can never get enough opinions from people who deal with these things daily


You're reinforcing my opinion on chiropractors.


----------



## ChrisD (Dec 28, 2018)

espola said:


> Chiropractor?


Thats the thing, you have to understand that theres two types of chiropractor .  

Theres the crack and go guy that sets up in small strip centers, you pay a month fee of 55 dollars and you can get adjusted 5 times a month, they don't diagnose anything , they just do their job, trust me I went to these first and they didn't solve anything and even did everything wrong
Then theres Kessler or should I say Kessler Family Wellness or OC Fight Doc.  
Kessler and his staff are top notch, your first visit will probably be about 1.5 hrs, where they will basically interview you and see exactly what you do and want to do physically with your body.  They listen first , then they test your body and movement, they ultimately find all things that add up to your body and your injury, I had a torn labrum and my body was compensating for my limp, basically I was hurting or lets say "off" in not just one area, but in multiple areas, my left was compensating more for my right and they did a amazing job of explaining and treating me there.

Don't look at them as just a chiropractor , he's into sports medicine and rehabilitation, and his Tecar machine is amazing for bone bruises, sprains and a lot of other soccer injuries.  Lets just say my son had a bone bruise on the medial side of his ankle, for months we just iced and never thought of treating it, once kessler found out that Mace had a issue he insisted I bring him in, and after two treatments with the Tecar machine, the bone swelling in his ankle was almost all but gone.  They rehabbed him for a few weeks, and were golden now.

They do and work with multiple different agency that do PRP, Steriod shots(coredesone) they even have a all natural shot similar to the steroid shot but its all natural, can't remember what its called but that worked like a charm for me.

For our situation, they worked....and I will always recommend him so that people don't make the same mistakes I made.....

If its a sport injury, at any age, you can R.I.C.E like the old school days and wait weeks to heal.....
or you can treat it immediately and get back into action safe and sound the right way.


----------



## espola (Dec 28, 2018)

ChrisD said:


> Thats the thing, you have to understand that theres two types of chiropractor .
> 
> Theres the crack and go guy that sets up in small strip centers, you pay a month fee of 55 dollars and you can get adjusted 5 times a month, they don't diagnose anything , they just do their job, trust me I went to these first and they didn't solve anything and even did everything wrong
> Then theres Kessler or should I say Kessler Family Wellness or OC Fight Doc.
> ...


You  had me convinced until "all natural shot similar to the steroid shot but its all natural".


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Dec 28, 2018)

ChrisD said:


> Thats the thing, you have to understand that theres two types of chiropractor .
> 
> Theres the crack and go guy that sets up in small strip centers, you pay a month fee of 55 dollars and you can get adjusted 5 times a month, they don't diagnose anything , they just do their job, trust me I went to these first and they didn't solve anything and even did everything wrong
> Then theres Kessler or should I say Kessler Family Wellness or OC Fight Doc.
> ...


I exactly. Crack and pop adjustment guy or dude at kiosk at mall drive me nuts. My wife will literally make me walk really far from them because she knows I can’t reaist asking them technical questions in front of people - yeah it’s a bad habit but some of the crap they tell people is dangerous.  Chiros I visit won’t even do “adjustments” because it doesn’t cure root of the problem - but know other chiros use it as a weekly/biweekly source of income. Patch them up enough to bring them back but not give them a path to actually solve the problem


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Dec 28, 2018)

All these types of shots are intrusive and don’t solve problems. At least from my experience. Cortisone for example, will reduce inflammation, but doesn’t come at zero-cost. Cortisone weakens collagen, thus it weakens soft tissue - thus it weakens tendons and ligaments. anyone who says they can isolate an area to administer a shot, and not weaken surrounding structures, they are not being truthful.  As mentioned, it’s a hammer on a tomato approach. In emergency, might need it, but not when it’s a long occurring issue.


----------



## Surfref (Dec 28, 2018)

The Navy used PRP back in 2001 as part of my recovery from extensive shoulder reconstruction after a repelling accident.  It seemed to help get me through some mild impingement and tendinitis pain that developed about three months after the surgery. I remember having to sign a bunch of paperwork because they were using the PRP as part of a clinical study. 

My advice would be to find a good physical therapy clinic that routinely works with youth and adult athletes.  In San Diego I would suggest Rehab United.  They have done wonders for me and my DD when we have been injured or recovering from and injury.


----------



## ChrisD (Dec 28, 2018)

espola said:


> You  had me convinced until "all natural shot similar to the steroid shot but its all natural".


I get it , my verbiage is off on that one.  So instead of doing a cortisone shot, they have a all natural anti inflammatory shot that worked amazingly for me , I didn't want to do cortisone and this alternative has a very good track record with athlete's.
sorry


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Dec 28, 2018)

Just call people. Visit offices. Ask questions. At worst you lose some time. In last 20 years my opinion on much of the medical industry has changed. I know when my arm was useless I was trying just about everything. I had to push past what I thought I knew and who I could trust. Now a days I start with most conservative approach. Manipulation and stretching before going and getting injections or surgery. Even if took me going through dozens of people to figure out who could actually help. Thinks most people posting about people/places they are comfortable with. You might not be and find another place, just good to look under every rock possible considering you are frustrated to the point of posting on a youth soccer board


----------



## espola (Dec 28, 2018)

ChrisD said:


> I get it , my verbiage is off on that one.  So instead of doing a cortisone shot, they have a all natural anti inflammatory shot that worked amazingly for me , I didn't want to do cortisone and this alternative has a very good track record with athlete's.
> sorry


It's not the words, it's the meaning.

What's in the "natural" shot?


----------



## ChrisD (Dec 28, 2018)

espola said:


> It's not the words, it's the meaning.
> 
> What's in the "natural" shot?


Its a plant based shot , I'll call him and get the information today, give me a hour or so---I don't remember if it was Sarafin , but its natural , not a man made substance.  Comes from the earth, used for inflammation and pain.  worked in my hip beautifully.


----------



## espola (Dec 28, 2018)

ChrisD said:


> Its a plant based shot , I'll call him and get the information today, give me a hour or so---I don't remember if it was Sarafin , but its natural , not a man made substance.  Comes from the earth, used for inflammation and pain.  worked in my hip beautifully.


Cortisone was discovered as a natural substance in adrenal glands and the discoverers of its effectiveness at the Mayo Clinic won the 1950 Nobel Prize in Physiology and Medicine.


----------



## ChrisD (Dec 28, 2018)

Serapin or Traumeel is what they used on me and it worked !!


----------



## espola (Dec 28, 2018)

ChrisD said:


> Serapin or Traumeel is what they used on me and it worked !!


Homeopathy?


----------



## younothat (Dec 28, 2018)

ChrisD said:


> Serapin or Traumeel is what they used on me and it worked !!


Trigger Point injections? I've had some with Trameel and its was a good alternative to the steroidal anti inflammatory drugs that are used.

Finding the right combination of things sometimes can be a challenge;

Regular chiropractor visits  + Acupuncture + trigger points using lidocaine and going through PT helped be a bunch with my  Piriformis hip syndrome but had to use a different combo on  my degenerative disc disease

The Longwave Therapy somebody mentioned with Tecar helped my with a wrist/thumb problem but wasn't effective when I used it on my back for example.

Active Release Therapy yeah if you have some tolerance for pain, which I do so that can be beneficial  but I've never really responded to Cortisone for example so I think everybody and situation can be different and we all respond differently so no one size works for all IMO.

One thing  that works for me that I use for sore muscles and/or inflammation are CBD bath bombs.

Don't forget to treat your mind also;  metaphoric mediation for pain is another tool to try, works sometimes but takes patience, practice, and some faith.

I don't see myself as broken down, although my medical charts and insurance carrier might say otherwise  I just have to watch amount of physical  activity I do sometimes, stretch 3x times a day and able to do most things besides 3 hours of golf, man I miss that but at least I played for years and can still drive the cart of the younger ones.


----------



## Speed (Dec 29, 2018)

Not_that_Serious said:


> when I get injured I call my chiro and soft tissue guy first. They deal with pro athletes daily. They will advice me to go see a MD if needed - usually just to go get an X-ray and/or MRI so they can look at it. They’ve diagnosed stuff multiple doctors have looked at. My arm was pretty bad, couldn’t lift a pan and they scheduled to cut my wrist to “relieve” tension. Lucky I researched and found this guy who doesn’t advertise- someone on a bodybuilding site pointed me to find an ART specialist. Dr Ron listened for about 5mins and figured out I was just a big dumb brute squeezing barbells too hard. Saw it daily with the pro bodybuilders he treated. I couldn’t afford Dr Ron at time due to me being a brokish student. He gave me the number to the person who works on him - Jose Gonzalez. They treated my pronator issues in 8 visits. They relieved more pain and returned more ROM in one week than PTs/MDs did in 7 years.
> 
> Call people the forum are recommended. Even just for mor info. Can never get enough opinions from people who deal with these things daily


agree, thank you. This has been a long term issue but because of my DD age I think its been a moving target. Will give them all a call


----------



## Speed (Dec 29, 2018)

Wasabi said:


> So the recommendation is the RICE method and it’s not working. Can I recommend  checking out cryotherapy. It’s fairly new in US and been in Germany for over 10 years with proven results. Kobe Bryant flew regularly to Germany because FDA hadn’t approved it here in US during his playing days.
> 
> You go into three chambers. First chamber is - cold, second chamber is Holy sh*t cold and 3rd chamber is -166 degrees Fahrenheit. Not a misprint.
> 
> ...


thank you, willing to try cryotherapy--or just learn more about it. We have done laser as well...


----------



## meatsweats (Dec 31, 2018)

Speed said:


> long story short been dealing with knee issue very long time...MRI shows everything to be healthy....but intense soreness over the patellar tendon...tendonitis that doesn't seem to be resolving with regular PT, icing etc. Doc is recommending PRP...anyone used it that can share their story?


DD had grade 2 tear in MCL and Patella tear. Had one PRP injection directly to both tears and 1 each around the tendons. $600 for both tears. Was back on the field in competitive showcase psay, 4 weeks. Granted, she also has an amazing PT and worked her ass off to get back, but she says her injured knee feels stronger after PRP than her other. She had one injection.

On side note, she's also used prolotherapy injections on a back fracture and it was also a quicker and stronger recovery. Took two injections for that one. Worth every penny.


----------



## Speed (Jan 1, 2019)

meatsweats said:


> DD had grade 2 tear in MCL and Patella tear. Had one PRP injection directly to both tears and 1 each around the tendons. $600 for both tears. Was back on the field in competitive showcase psay, 4 weeks. Granted, she also has an amazing PT and worked her ass off to get back, but she says her injured knee feels stronger after PRP than her other. She had one injection.
> 
> On side note, she's also used prolotherapy injections on a back fracture and it was also a quicker and stronger recovery. Took two injections for that one. Worth every penny.


thanks for sharing. a friend had prolotherapy on her back as well with favorable results


----------



## meatsweats (Jan 1, 2019)

Speed said:


> thanks for sharing. a friend had prolotherapy on her back as well with favorable results


We used Regenexx and insurance will cover your visit and consult, so it's worth that. The injections are not covered, but they work with you and we bought three for her back and since she only needed two, they let us save the one. It worked out when she hurt the knee. They were nice enough to take that last injection and use that for her MCL/Patella. Plus they did an ultrasound to see the tear better than MRI. We knew then it was really a grade 2 and that was not something the MRI alone showed.


----------



## Speed (Jan 6, 2019)

****UPDATE**** I have done a lot of reading, research and talked to a lot of people. Spoke with and had visits with a surgeon, her PT, and 2 chiros who do ART as well as other patients that have had PRP done successfully (one who was heading in for shoulder surgery).  The end result and decision after each examined her, looked at X-rays and MRI was that the PRP injection is a very low risk procedure and, although cannot be guaranteed to be successful, very well worth it to try. So my DD will play majority of high school then have it done at the end of the month. Hopefully it helps her return stronger, although probably more out of shape, to the last part of her DPL season.  

For those interested will update how she progresses. Her diagnosis is osgood schlatter with patella tendonitis. Although the surgeon said it won't do anything about the osgood he believes it will help with healing of the tendonitis which is what he thinks is the main source of her pain. Also the good news is growth plates are closed so he thinks she is on the backside of this.


----------



## Zdrone (Jan 6, 2019)

I totally forgot to follow up on this.

Spoke to my folks who have had a few different procedures done.  

Mom had platelet therapy.  Said it was the best thing ever.  Fixed her knee to 100% (don’t know the initial issue)

Dad had stem cell injection in his shoulder.  He didnt notice much difference.

Mom had a stem cell injection a few days ago in her shoulder.  The only thing she noticed is the lidocaine made her drunk.


----------



## Speed (Jan 8, 2019)

Zdrone said:


> I totally forgot to follow up on this.
> 
> Spoke to my folks who have had a few different procedures done.
> 
> ...


thank you for the good information!!


----------

